# programmers wanted for the Pyraminx, Megaminx and Square-1



## bcube (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi,

as you may know, the 2x2x2 - 5x5x5 Rubik's cubes have been recently simulated in a way they can be shown on a tutorial-like webpages on modern web-browsers, regardless of used device (desktop, mobile phone etc.).

There is a Java version of these three wanted puzzles (for example see Square-1) made by Jeremy Fleischman and modified by Lucas Garron. Maybe it can be converted to JavaScript using GWT (see how AnimCubeJS was created), but there is just too many Java classes that it does not support (54 (in AnimCube there were only 4 of them and the conversion took several months for an excellent programmer (Michael Feather) to do it)). Would anyone be willing to significantly reduce those classes by eliminating code so that it could be tried to be ported to JS using GWT?

Another way to go is offered by Conrad Rider with his Vizarto, but unfortunately it seems he does not have the time to make a desired simulator out of it.

Another way to go might be editing of twisty.js by Lucas Garron, I think. Similarly to Conrad's case, unfortunately it is not a priority for him.

Are there any other Pyraminx, Megaminx or Square-1 JS simulators that could be used on a tutorial-like webpages on modern web-browsers (preferably with these properties (see second half of that post)), regardless of used device (desktop, mobile phone etc.)? Would any of you programmers be willing to work on this, please (as it is still missing, as far as I know)?


----------



## bcube (Mar 9, 2017)

I am basically bumping this thread to see if there is any interest from the programmers to help Conrad or Lucas (or to program their own JS simulators). 

Both Lucas and Conrad did amazing job. Nevertheless, I think there are currently no simulators of a Square-1, Pyraminx and/or Megaminx which would meet the criteria/properties mentioned in the post above - please correct me if I am wrong.

Would any of you programmers be willing to meet those properties, please?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm planning to implement more puzzles in v2 of twisty.js, but right now I don't have a timeline I can promise. :-(


----------

